# Vaguely interesting Daily Mail article on the 'healthiest' coffee



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Typically non-sensical/irrelevant 'scoring' system they've used, but this may be of some general interest:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2036722/Whats-healthiest-way-daily-coffee-fix.html

I've absolutely no idea how they can claim a Latte or Cappuccino is better for you than an espresso, given it's espresso with added calories and fat...


----------



## CoffeeClassics (Apr 19, 2011)

So I can feel smug every time I have a decaf cap then!


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

As with all articles in the Mail any connection with reality is purely coincidental.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Mal said:


> As with all articles in the Mail any connection with reality is purely coincidental.


+1

[10 character min is a pain]


----------



## Danielowenuk (Aug 12, 2011)

20Eyes said:


> Typically non-sensical/irrelevant 'scoring' system they've used, but this may be of some general interest:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2036722/Whats-healthiest-way-daily-coffee-fix.html
> 
> I've absolutely no idea how they can claim a Latte or Cappuccino is better for you than an espresso, given it's espresso with added calories and fat...


And calcium...


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

It must be true if it's in the Daily Mail.......


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

The only reason I read the Daily Mail website is to read the comments readers make which are quite entertaining.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I also read that and thought it was a load of total clap-trap! Giving espresso a score of 4/10 was ridiculous!

Typical Daily Mail sensationalist rubbish!

DB


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Does anyone know the calorific value of a typical flat white , let's say full fat milk ?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

200ml full fat milk is 159 calories when googled.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

spune said:


> 200ml full fat milk is 159 calories when googled.


Probably less than that though, I only use about 100ml milk in a flat white (before steaming).

Say roughly 80 calories (don't think espresso has many)


----------



## Axiom (Apr 28, 2016)

I imagine that in the 5 year period between this thread's establishment, there's been an article in the Daily Mail saying that coffee gives you cancer. There's probably an article in the Express saying it staves off dementia as well...


----------



## javacentral (Feb 3, 2016)

That article makes no sense...


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Would never read anything in that vile publication.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Mal said:


> As with all articles in the Mail any connection with reality is purely coincidental.


Not coincidental, I'd say it's a failure to follow their set style and something they strive to avoid.


----------

